# Giving it away



## smokenmirrors

This group contends that they came up with the fattie, and sell them online:

http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/01/w...explosion.html


----------



## acemakr

Sadly, about 230 people have commented about their creation in the past 2 days.


----------



## mballi3011

Now I have heard of the fattie for much farther back then a year ago. Heck I have been here almost a year and I have heard of it before then for sure. Well I'm sure they are just tring to make a name for themselves. But we all know much better than that. They didn't invent it cause it was invented by "William DeBeckry" the first man to operate on a living heart. He thought it would help out his bussiness.


----------



## fire it up

You have got to be kidding me, the fattie was around more than one year ago.


----------



## soafung

those damn things are $30!  i guess there are urbanites that can't/won't smoke their own food, but damn, $30!


----------



## fire it up

$30!?!?  And I bet that is without shipping...
Hey, any of you out there want me to smoke and vacuum seal you a fattie?  I'll sell them for $25 each, shipping included!


----------



## rbranstner

Hey why don't we take orders and we can sell them for $30 a pop and raise some money for the web page and all get rich in the mean time. hahaha


----------



## soafung

OMFG, $20 shipping!  granted, it's shipped in dry ice, but by the looks of the delivery time estimate map, it's going priority mail (http://www.bbqaddicts.com/bacon-explosion/shipping.php).  these guys are bbq rapist and i thought famous dave's was a joke.


----------



## fire it up

A $50 fattie, that thing better be made from prime premium extinct pig parts for that price!
When I lived in AZ you could buy dry ice almost everywhere, don't remember the price but it wasn't that expensive.

We should get all the members we can from the site to smoke a fattie this weekend with a bacon weave, if we get enough people then it could be the million dollar fattie weekend event!
Sounds like it makes you want to buy a new car...or at least a $50 fattie!

I'm game if we can get enough people...Million dollar fattie weekend event anyone?
Could even dedicate it to all the people who actually blew $50 ordering one of them.


----------



## soafung

well, the USPS is not real cool with anything shipping through them that isn't junk mail or your bills.  the USPS will jack the price up when you tell them, "uh...hehe...there's dry ice in there..heh."  UPS or FedEx would prolly be cheaper, but then again they are making some money on the shipping too.


----------



## new vision

I ship out coolers with meat via FedEx everyday, bet it will be closer to $40 to ship minimum.  Sad thing is there are idiots out there with no sense of money.  These guys are even on Wikipedia as the founders of the Fattie.


----------



## slim

They are crazy....


----------



## denver dave

They are right up there with Al Gore inventing the internet!! It is always surprising what folks will do to get noticed or a leg up. It is also amazing what rich folks will pay for. They must think the fattie is the most decadent thing they have eaten.


----------



## the dude abides

That's crazy.  I'm pretty sure I can find a couple hundred posts on this site for those that are more than a year old.  But God Bless Capitalism.  

I did check the wikipedia page
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ba...eration_02.JPG
and the only thing I can think of is that they're calling it the Bacon Explosion and not a fattie.  So maybe that's why there's not some uprising.

Unfortunately on the original url
http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/01/w...explosion.html 
the comments section is closed.  I was going to direct everyone to this site so they could see that these guys were NOT the inventors of this wonderful creation.


----------



## the dude abides

HA!  I just altered their Wikipedia page and included this forum as a source.  Here's what I wrote...



_There is some confusion about who the actual inventor of this creation actually is.  It's easy to see that BBQ and meat smoking entusiasts have been creating a dish called a "Fatty" or "Fattie" for years.  On a popular forum called "Smoking Meat Forums" __http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=175__ there are people who have been creating these little jems of meat and bacon with a whole variety of fillings._


----------



## kurtsara

Someone must have to approve your editing because it's not there now


They must be doing them in a commercial kitchen I would assume


----------



## pandemonium

thirty seems fair lol i spent about that much on the first two fatties i made around 35 or 40 wow


----------



## DanMcG

Good Job Dude, FWIW, I just did a quick search on here and the oldest fattie post that I came up with was posted on 09-17-2005, 03:08 PM and that referanced earlier ones.


----------



## fire it up

Hey Guys, guys what I just invented-You take a beef brisket and season and slow smoke for about 12 hours and it tastes great!
Crazy huh?  Yep...I just invented this myself...maybe I should go and join Serious Eats too!
Stay tuned to find out my next invention...cured and slow smoked pork bellies.....Mmmmmmmm.......Now I just need a name for it...pork explosion maybe...


----------



## herkysprings

I'm thinking we need to create a BBQ guild. Basically agree upon some basic recipes / regional ones and agreed upon / confirmed expenses for ingrediants / fuel.

Single website to take orders, then regional BBQers complete the order and ship as locally as possible.


----------



## grizandizz

I thought Cowgirl invented it!


----------



## meateater

Thats about as dumb as a 400.00 garbage can smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For anyone interested, everything on the net is archived here.
http://www.archive.org/web/web.php


----------



## silverwolf636

LoL. What's also funny is that the comments are -closed-.  
By the way, if Fire-it-Up can sell em for $25, I'll go $20.

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## the dude abides

I just went back to the page and it said I had a message...
_Hi, regarding __this edit__, forums are not considered __reliable sources__ for __verification of facts__ on Wikipedia. I have reverted your edit, if you wish to add that it was invented prior to its "mainstream success" you will require something in a newspaper, magazine, peer reviewed journal, book etc. that verifies it. Cheers. --__kelapstick__ (__talk__) 22:41, 1 February 2010 (UTC)_

I need to find a work around.


----------



## the dude abides

Whoever the jacka$$ was that removed my edit to the wikipedia page I just sent him this...


_I saw that you removed my edit on the Bacon Explosion page.  You state that a forum is not considered a reliable source.  I disagree as all of the threads are dated and contain photographic documentation of the creation therefore proving of their existance.  I personally (and many others that I know) have made things very similar to the Bacon Explosion and long before their claim that they invented it.  __www.smokingmeatforums.com__ is one of the most highly respected forums on the topic of smoking meats and other food related items.  This forum is a component of __http://www.smoking-meat.com/__ which is the number one ranked smoking meat website on Google.  This should provide proof enough for you please reinstate my edit made earlier today.  Your reply would be appreciated.  You can reach me at __[email protected]_


----------



## que-ball

You go, Dude!


----------



## scarbelly

I scrolled down the link to the explosion on bbq addicts  and their last post for it was back in Dec 2008 - maybe it didn't take off like they thought _LOL


----------



## the dude abides

I don't go down easy!


----------



## reichl

Hey did I ever tell you guys about the time I invented a stuffed jalapenio wrapped in bacon?



good work dude, this whole situation is bull.


----------



## codymcgee

saying you invented the fatty is like saying you invented the T-bone steak.


----------



## silverwolf636

Web sites are also not _*reliable sources*_ either.  Anyone can claim or say whatever they wish and get away with it.  
They need to show us their proof for their accusations that they invented it. If that maybe, we all could be in deep crap for infrindgment. LOL
I say we all pitch in with dude and try to help in some form. 
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## the dude abides

Thanks to meateater for notifying me of the recent wikipedia update on this thread.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacon_Explosion
As of now this is what is what is posted on wikipedia...

*History and origin*

_Jason Day and Aaron Chronister posted the dish in December 2008 on their "BBQ Addicts" blog.[3] It quickly became an __internet phenomenon__, generating more than 500,000 hits and 16,000 links to the blog, and was even included on political blogs because "__Republicans__ like meat."[1][2][4] There are fan clubs and follow-up videos of various attempts to create the dish.[2]_
_The inventors are experienced barbecue competition participants from __Kansas City__, and compete in cook-offs as the Burnt Finger BBQ team.[2] According to the Telegraph, "They came up with the delicacy after being challenged on __Twitter__ to create the ultimate bacon recipe."[2] They christened their innovation the "Bacon Explosion: The BBQ Sausage Recipe of all Recipes."[2]_
_The Bacon Explosion is similar to a number of previously published recipes, and Day and Chronister do not claim to have invented the concept.[1] Earlier in December 2008, Headless Blogger posted a recipe for the "Ultimate Fattie", which is made of sausage, __chili pepper__, __pepperoni__, and __muenster cheese__ rolled into a bacon lattice.[5] This concoction was inspired by a bacon and cheese roll (again, lattice-based) posted by a user on the Foodroll blog.[5][6]_

The word "inventors" is still there. But I'm happy that at least now it's referenced that there are "previously published recipies". I was working hard to get http://www.smoking-meat.com/ and the SMF referenced, but no such luck.

Victory? I think so.

Edit:  So let this be a note to all of you who think you've created something truly unique that could someday be considered a phenomenon, get some sort of proof that you invented it.  Apparently they think that there needs to be some form of media interest for this proof.  So get your local newspaper to do a story on you.


----------



## dirt guy

I'm wondering what documentation the gents provided to be included on Wiki in the first place.  Maybe they "own" a desktop publishing company, too.


----------



## morkdach

GO DUDE GO


----------



## fatback joe

Smoking sausage like this has been around a long long time, but the last time this topic came up I did some digging and found a post on 4/20/04.....in a different forum where the name fatty was clearly suggested.

Have yet to see anything older than this for the use of fatty to describe this creation.


----------



## cowgirl

I'll go $19.95.


----------



## mr mac

Are we missing the one element that allows them to claim they invented it?  They never claimed to have invented the fatty, they claim to have invented the _Bacon Explosion_.  For that, if they can sell it for $30 a pop, more power to 'em!


----------



## aeroforce100

This sounds like the same kind of deal like that idiot claiming to have invented the internet!  If they come up with a Global Warming theory, we can get Gore to sue them for infringement.


----------



## scarbelly

Ok for one of yours I would pay $19.95


----------



## benjaminr

I'm with ya! If I could have started selling them for $30 a pop you bet your sweet butt I would. There are plenty of chumps out there that view themselves as manly men yet couldn't beat their way out of a wet paper bag that would gladly pay $30 for one.


----------



## badfrog

So I have this thing I invented... basically a big all steel cooking chamber with a smaller all steel box attached to it; in the small box you build a fire and put different sorts of food into the cooking chamber...meat would be good cooked this way... I call it the "slow method of cooking - no gas" or you can just use the acronym S M O C-N G pronounced "smoking". 

Now I just need help with ideas of what to cook on it... I heard of an idea these guys just came up with that is meat with bacon wrapped around it....


----------



## eaglewing

^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














 ^^^^

It's totally preposterous that these guys would take credit for a food they probably learned to make right HERE on this site!!!


----------



## max2

Sorry to revive such an old thread but i just went to wiki and re-added this paragraph that Dude added long ago but was missing - 

"There is some confusion about who the actual inventor of this creation actually is. It's easy to see that BBQ and meat smoking enthusiasts have been creating a dish called a "Fatty" or "Fattie" for years. On a popular forum called "Smoking Meat Forums" http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=175 there are people who have been creating these little gems of meat and bacon with a whole variety of fillings for many many years."

We'll see if it stays.


----------

